# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  21-12-2013 flora en el jardín.

## perdiguera

Ayer fue el día con menos horas de sol del año que ya acaba.
Como fue un día precioso con una buena temperatura me di una vuelta por el jardín para ver qué novedades nos había deparado la ligera lluvia de los dos anteriores días y me llevé una sorpresa: 
Desde tomateras salvajes en pleno crecimiento hasta plantas crasas con su flor y alguna que otra granada a punto de caramelo, pasando por brotes verdes de rosales y la flor de la lavanda y de otras plantas que o bien aguantan o bien están comenzando a salir.
Vamos un paseo que fue muy agradable a la vista y del que subo unas cuantas imágenes.

----------

ben-amar (22-dic-2013),FEDE (23-dic-2013),frfmfrfm (22-dic-2013),Los terrines (22-dic-2013),willi (23-dic-2013)

----------

